# Spiele und Musik



## Deeron (3. Juli 2013)

*Hallo liebe Community.*

Musik... ein Phänomen für sich.
Sie beeinflusst den Menschen wie nichts anderes auf dieser Welt. Sie stimuliert die Psyche und hilft Leistungsfähiger zu sein, bestimmte Sachen zu verarbeiten oder die Stimmung zu heben.
Jeder hat seinen eigenen, persönlichen Geschmack und reagiert unterschiedlich auf Musik.

Ich möchte das ihr mal euer "Hörverhalten" betrachtet und schreibt ob es Spiele gibt bei denen ihr größtenteils immer das Selbe hört.

Warum mich das interessiert oder mir aufgefallen ist?

Mir ist es aufgefallen als ich nach einigen Stunden Battlefield 3 bemerkte, das meine Freundin plötzlich Sabaton mag und sogar schon einige Texte mitsingen kann ^^.

Daher meine kleine Aufstellung:
Battlefield 3=
Sabaton mit den Alben Coat of Arms, The Art of War, Primo Victoria

Skyrim= Camille & Kennerly (Harptwins) auf Youtube, In Extremo, Blind Guardian

Forza 4= Judas Priest mit dem Album Demolition


LG Deeron

Ps.: Vielleicht findet man hier ja auch andere, passende Musik für eine Spiele.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2013)

Ich mach die Art der Musik nicht vom Spiel abhängig - aber ich hör in letzter Zeit immer seltener mal nebenbei Musik, da bei 2 Games das gar nicht geklappt hat (Musikplayer gestartet, Spiel gestartet => Player wurde stumm...)


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2013)

bei shootern oder genrell beim spielen höre ich meißt :
blink 182
blind guardian ( ist einfach ein muss beim zocken)
in extremo
vogelfrey
schandmaul
killswitch engage
jbo
und noch einige mehr die ich gerade nicht in der playlist habe.

ohne musik im hintergrund sind einige spiele einfach langweilig ich spiele meist immer mit musik im hintergrund mal lauter mal leiser gehört bei mir aber einfach dazu.


----------



## N00bler (3. Juli 2013)

Chillstep. ^^


----------



## coroc (3. Juli 2013)

ICh hör eigentlich auch immer Musik, wenn ich zocke, außer ich Skype grad mit jemandem oder bin im TS.

Ich hör bei RPGs eigentlich ganz gerne Blind Guardian. Das passt halt auch inhaltlich. 

Sonst, bei WoT oder so hlr ich meisten Gamma Ray. 

MAnchmal verirrt sich auch Iron Maiden oder Dream Theater. ^^

Ich finds cool, wie viele hier Blind Guadian hören


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hör meistens eigentlich nur in TBOI Musik, aber abundzu auch in BF oder so. Dann Hör ich aber ACDC, Billy Talent, Dubstep oder es ich halt grad so finde


----------



## Deeron (3. Juli 2013)

Bei BF3 melre ich vor allem wie halt zum Beispiel Sabaton meinen Körper und meine Sinne scharf schaltet. Das macht das ganze für mich sehr viel intensiever und schneller vom Gefühl her.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Bei BF3 melre ich vor allem wie halt zum Beispiel Sabaton meinen Körper und meine Sinne scharf schaltet. Das macht das ganze für mich sehr viel intensiever und schneller vom Gefühl her.


 
Spielst Du dann wirklich nachweisbar besser, oder kommt es Dir halt nur so vor, weil die Musik Deinen Körper "pusht" ?


Bei nem Shooter oder auch so was wie Company of Heores würd ich für mich so was hier zB passend finden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLxtDD03S7k

oder passend für Battlefield 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUqpfjaCdpA


----------



## Thallassa (3. Juli 2013)

@ Herbboy: Findest du nicht auch dass Herr Van Roy in seinem Video etwas zu sehr wie ein 50 Cent des Industrial rüberkommt? 

Leider hat er das neue Album total verhunzt <.<

So, jetzt @ topic:

Das Spiel, welches ich spiele beeinflusst kaum, welche Musik ich dazu höre. Wenn der Soundtrack des Spiels MmN unbrauchbar ist oder nicht die richtige Stimmung dazu überträgt, dann schalte ich sowieso auf meine eigene Musik. Um mal beispiele für gelungene Soundtracks zu liefern: Alan Wake, umso mehr "Alan Wake's American Nightmare" und NFS: Most Wanted (2005er!)

Im Gegenzug dazu ist die Musik von Borderlands 2 oder von Eufloria (Spiele, die ich aktuell spiele) zwar teilweise gelungen, trifft aber nicht ständig meinen Geschmack und so wird eigenes Zeug gehört.
Bei Eufloria hab ich schon alles mögliche gehört, obwohl es eigentlich ein ambient-Spiel ist, welches eben mit passender Ambient-Musik untermalt wird...Allerdings nicht mein Fall von ambient.
Dann lieber sowas:
(Zugegeben, eher IDM/Glitch)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWcaD5b-L1Q

oder sowas: 
(Ich empfinde das durchaus als entspannend)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDdgkuGFCiE

Beim zweiten Spieldurchlauf von Alan Wake habe ich dann, diesmal doch aufgrund der Stimmung, auf sowas gesetzt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej_TieuekuU

Ansonsten, wenn ich schnellere Sachen spiele, wie z.B. Borderlands 2 oder F3AR (welches ich ne Zeit lang total gesuchtet habe), finde ich sowas passend (höre aber teilweise gaaaaanz was anderes, ist eben von meiner Tagesstimmung abhängig)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA3y-gIE9VI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81k6QAyT1hQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoezHWnSVnU

Und während ich hier den Post geschrieben habe, musste ich feststellen, dass es die Hälfte der Sachen nicht auf YT gibt, welche ich posten wollte

Und zwischendurch hat Herbboy Suicide Commando's Video (Moderative Maßnahme?  ) in Panzer Ag gewandelt - auch schön.
Aber "Bereit" wäre doch wohl eindeutig die bessere Wahl gewesen


----------



## Deeron (3. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe das Gefühl, das ich dann auch besser Spiele. Allein was das K/D-Verhältnis angeht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

Bei mir, entweder zocken oder Musik hören. In der Masse stelle ich sogar die Ingamemusik leise ein


----------



## Deeron (3. Juli 2013)

@Bakterius: Bei mir ist es davon abhängig, was ich in der "Runde" vor habe. Wenn ich zb bei Skyrim nur bauen und die Dialoge hören will, bevorzuge ich die Harptwins. wenn ich auf Drachenjagd gehe den Rest ^^.


----------



## Memphys (5. Juli 2013)

Call of Duty (die spielbaren Teile) und Bf3 CQ immer irgendwas elektronisches ( Infected Mushroom, Pendulum, Blue Stahli, Terminal Choice) oder irgendwas das einfach nur eskaliert (Heaven Shall Burn, Slayer, Obituary etc.)

Der ganze Rest der Shooter/ Hack n Slays... Powermetal (zB Sabaton, Stratovarius), Amon Amarth, System of a Down, Soil, Breaking Benjamin, Crush 40, Korn, Sonic Syndicate., Combichrist.. die Richtung halt.

RPGs meist Folk (Subway to Sally, In Extremo, Saltatio Mortis, Feuerschwanz, Fiddlers Green, Dropkick Murphys, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter etc. pp.)


----------



## Deeron (5. Juli 2013)

Sooft wie hier In Extremo genannt wird, empfehle ich von denen mal das Album "Die Goldene"... hach ja, das waren noch ihre besten Jahre. *in die Playlist schieb*


----------



## _VFB_ (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich Battlefield spiel dann höre ich auch ab und zu Musik. Allerdings nicht immer. Zum Beispiel wenn ich mit meinene Clan Membern unterwegs bin und mich voll aufs Spiel konzentrier dann kann ich es garnicht haben wenn Musik im Hintergrund läuft. Das selbe gilt für CS:GO. Da höre ich Musik, wenn überhaupt, nur beim Modi Wettrüsten wo man weis wo die Gegner sind. 
Wenn ich dann mal Musik höre dann aber sowas in Richtung Amon Amarth, Billy Talent, As I lay dying, Slipnot, Rammstein, Volbeat und Manowar ^^
Bei BF3 kommt dann noch sowas dazu ^^ 
Musikalisches! - YouTube


----------



## YuT666 (10. Juli 2013)

Höre seit CPC- und C64-Zeiten keine Musik mehr während ich zocke. Die Götter Hubbard, Galway & Whittaker musste man nicht abstellen.

Seitdem drehe ich die In-Game Musik IMMER komplett ab. Lenkt mich irgendwie nur ab. Hatte auch mal versucht meine Grindcore & Deathmetal Faves zu hören während dem Zocken, aber das war ein völliges Unding.

Mir persönlich reichen die Soundeffekte um die notwendige Atmosphäre zu erzeugen. Kann da irgendwie mehr in die Materie eintauchen, besonders bei Shootern ... da man viele Umgebungsgeräusche mitbekommt.


----------

